# Forrest Griffin Sig



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

What do you guys think?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I really like it. I'm a big fan of your sigs they are a different style then most here and are always real sharp.

I might have to have you make my new one when I want it.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I really like it to, on an unrealted note I like the new colors MJB.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks a lot Toxic. I think the blue looks pretty good.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Gotta say pliff, you're quickly becoming my favourite GFXer.

Always got fresh shit, and it's always different than the norm. Great job. You remind me of a young me 

Only thing I'd change about this piece is the text. It's sort of outa place. Go more simple.


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback everyone =)


Plazz - This type better?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I love your style of sigs man, they're smooth, always makes me look twice. I'm still looking for that wow factor when I make my stuff.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

That text looks a lot better then the original.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

pliff said:


> Thanks for the feedback everyone =)
> 
> 
> Plazz - This type better?


Perfect! That's exactly what I had in mind! :thumb02:


----------

